
Ask HN: How do you manage your GitHub repositories? - mental_
Those forked repositories you create just to submit a PR... do you throw them away later? How clean do you keep your GitHub repository list?
======
jwilk
I created separate organization for all my boring forks.

I delete forks that I no longer need.

------
tonydanza
I keep them so when people view my profile they think i'm 10x. by the same
token I open random 1 change pull requests to popular repos to make myself
look like an integral part of the community. Gotta collect them green squares

~~~
Micoloth
Now they'll just read this comment and know the truth lol

